# 1st day MZ



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a lot of movement, saw some deer and quite a few hunters. WARM!!!

8:15 - 1 small buck
8:30 - 2 does
11:30 - 4 does
1:45 - 1 doe or button
1:55 - 2 bucks
4:50 - 5 does, same 4 as earlier + a stray single
5:05 - 1 doe or button, I think the same as earlier

Only the 2 bucks at 1:55 and the 4 does at 11:30 were in shooting range


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

cool pics...you call that not alot of movement huh?? i bet that was more than most seen!! i take it your still looking for a good buck and have your meat??


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I killed my buck the second day of gun season. My son killed his on Friday of gun season.

The guy that hunts with me is still looking for his buck. I am undecided if I am going to shoot a doe or not, not sure how many we can eat


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Lundy...You have some fantastic pictures there...Glad to hear you and your son got your deer....as wave warrior said you probably saw more deer in one day than most hunters saw all week....C.L....


----------



## grabrick (Apr 24, 2008)

These are nice photos. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a 6 megapixel Minolta with a 10X zoom that my wife got for me a few years ago just to take hunting with me for wildlife pics

The 3 does in the pic are by a corner post that is 158 yds, and the gate the bucks are by is 150 yds. The buck that I shot on Tuesday of gun season was 20 yds past these bucks in the same location.

With good light I can zoom in and just crop the picture. Low light severely limits the zoom capability


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

great photos lundy! I have seen a total of 2 does since the start of blackpowder,with the days ticking away I see my chances of seeing a buck that I want to shoot at dwindling, almost wish for snow again.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great pics...thanks for sharing. What time do you want me to meet you guys tomorrow...lol.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Day 2,

I didn't go out this morning with the rain and the high wind, I'm a punk.

Hunted a different area this evening that we don't hunt much it is across the road from where we spend all of our time. I just parked in the edge of the woods on my Polaris Ranger overlooking a couple of ravines that come together. 4 does came in through the thick stuff at 4PM and spent the next 45 minutes, much of the time within 30 yds trying to make me move, the old head bob foot stomp stuff. They finally caught me as I tried to reach the camera and they blew. A bunch of deer across the ravine on the other hill all took off at the same time. 

That's it and no pictures today.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Pictures...........you must be hunting on some PRIME private ground !!


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

impressive, thanks for sharing....I was wondering where all deer went, now I know!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunted all 4 days.

Deer sightings dropped everyday.

Last day - one doe running full speed from drive on adjoining property.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

As usual, those are some nice pics Kim. I don't even bother to take my camera out with me most of the time. It does not have adequate zoom capabilities to make it worthwhile.

I only made it out on Monday and saw plenty of deer but nothing that I wanted to shoot. I was basically just hunting for a nice shooter buck and as it turned out I saw no bucks at all. I saw 25 deer in all just not the right ones. I saw several mature deer tracks in the area so I think they had been around in the past couple of days since the thaw. At the end of the day I saw a group of 10 move across a cornfield heading in to my woods so there seems to still be plenty of deer there.

I am not sure whether I will get any bowhunting in late season or not. I would like to but I always seem to get sidetracked.


----------

